
Write a filesystem with FUSE - n3mes1s
http://engineering.facile.it/write-filesystem-fuse/
======
trendnet
There is also a similar project for Windows called Dokany
([https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany](https://github.com/dokan-dev/dokany)).
It is actively being developed, and they even have a FUSE API wrapper.

------
suvelx
I did this (with python) It was a fun project.

[https://github.com/xlevus/stagfs](https://github.com/xlevus/stagfs)

Had a few issues with performance that I started to fix, but didn't find the
time to finish.

